# Best strop base for flatness and not warping. Wood, MDF?



## brianh (Jan 23, 2014)

Regardless of what is on top like balsa, lesther, or felt... What is best for a flat and stable base? MDF, wood? Sealed in any way and with what? I would think MDF is best.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 23, 2014)

marble.


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2014)

Or thick glass I suppose. Where do you get a small hunk of marble from?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 23, 2014)

brianh said:


> Or thick glass I suppose. Where do you get a small hunk of marble from?



I've seen marble tile at Home Depot.


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2014)

Good idea. I called my local lowes and they will do a straight cut for free, too.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 23, 2014)

brianh said:


> Good idea. I called my local lowes and they will do a straight cut for free, too.



Sweet.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 31, 2014)

3" x 1/2" steel bar stock (or you could go thinner - 1/4", 3/16", 1/8"), cut to desired length, ground smooth to remove scale. then you can add self-stick magnetic sheeting to whatever substrate you strop on. You oculd get it machined if you want it perfectly smooth as glass, but if you put something else on top of it it doesn't really matter.


----------



## brianh (Jan 31, 2014)

Long story on the marble, but it was a PITA so I gave up. I got two 1/2" thick pieces of red oak, clamped/glued together, hit with some poly, and will epoxy a thin sheet of steel to the top. Cost about $10.


----------



## brianh (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's my $10 base. Got the 26awg sheet metal from a buddy who works at a metal shop.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks awesome gj mate.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2014)

Good idea wt. the metal sheet.Nice thing about making your own strop is long & wide as you want.


----------



## brianh (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I want to make another if I can find some more exotic looking wood.


----------



## Danvil (Feb 1, 2014)

I bought an 12"x9"x2" granite surface block that is * .0001 dead flat* on the whole surface for $23.00 and $7.50 shipped. It was on sale up until the 1/23/14, but will go on sale again. It's an excellent base for anykind of sharpening, especially wet dry sand paper or anything else you want to stick to it. 3M makes a spray that is the same stuff they use on "post it notes", and this will allow anything to stick to this granite block. I can't think of a flatter, more solid surface. I have nothing to do with the supplier of this product

Here are the specs: Product Information:

Usually only found in machine shops, the super flat face of the granite surface plate is ideal for leveling small plane beds, flattening waterstones and general sharpening duties. Simply soak a piece of wet/dry sandpaper in water and lay it down on the stone; the capillary action of the water adheres the paper to the stone, eliminating the need for spray adhesives or PSA sandpaper. When done, wipe clean with a paper towel. This A grade plate measures 9" x 12" x 2", weighs 26 lbs. and comes with a surface map. Plate does not have ledges.


Stable, ultra flat surface

*Flat to .0001*

Moisture and corrosion free

Easy to clean
- See more at:http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/600/144838.jpg


----------



## brianh (Feb 1, 2014)

That's awesome, just wish it was a little wider.


----------

